# The 4.5gal star fire journal



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

*The 4.5gal Rimless Journal*

So I decided i would start a little journal before its to late on my new little setup in trying. The plan for this is a shrimp tank/ guppy fry tank just wanna have fun and keep it easy.

Headed over to Aqua inspiration and got my hands on a star fire 4.4gal rimless. This is my first star fire tank and rimless I am extremely impressed so far. Hey set me up with and internal power head filter and little led light. I had some left over Aqua soil and fert base from my main tank so took that. I then headed over to shrimp Fever got couple peices of Choro wood and started the soak on them.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

So this tank is escalating quickly I was lucky enough to get a 50$ Credit shop.ca for my td aeroplan credit card. So I used to get a fluval c2 over flow filter I know not the best filter for the setup but it was free with my credit and I figured was better then the internal. Also order a Hydor 50w heater off amazon which came in.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Plants are all out of my main tank using what I can to keep the budget decent on this tank. Went by a local store and for my hands on a peice of driftwood with some I think swords attached little language barrier so made this difficult but I liked the prce 10$


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Got some more plants for my main which gave me some extras to put into the little guy. Starting to come along thinking about better lighting not sure how i feel about this little light bar.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

Added some cherry shrimp I got on a deal and a guppy seem to be doing well. Also took the plunge and ordered a 12" planted + thinking about getting a reg for a paintball co2 tank I have kicking around.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

The finnex is in and the difference In light is amazing !! Love this thing I have one on my main and it inspired me to get this one. Highly suggest them to anyone with a planted tank looking for an upgrade.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

The cat is on board and giving it a once over.


----------



## prashk (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks good..


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice tank !
Great progress


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice start!
I actually use the same tank, and the same finnex light for bumping mollies into salt water. Prime setup, interested in seeing how well the light can grow plants.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update*

So things got a little interesting with this little guy. The tank turned into a rescue tank for unwanted fish i found my self picking up. Long of the short one fish ick, while attempting to treat one day the ick treatment cap fell off and i managed to dump and entire bottle of ick treatment into the 4.4 which the fish near immediately reacted to. I attempted to get them out asap and do water changes but only the beta i had in the tank survived. This got me extremely frustrated and made me want to rescape the tank again and get it going for its first intended purpose... Guppy grow out and shrimp.

I managed to get my hands on a Eheim 2211. This thing was used for 10 days but not powerful enough for the owner so i got it for what the owner paid on boxing day and it came mint in box with receipt... (Thank GTA community user: million$view). This filter with spray bar is awesome for the tank.

I also decided i wanted to keep the plants relatively easy so went out and come some spider wood and Anubias Nana. I attatched the Nana with some thread and wedged the rizome where i could. I have some crypts at the back corners, some clover fern down one side and the some recki mini (not sure how it will do) and Dwarf sag on the other side.

I am crossing fingers this will be the last rescape for a while and that this tank will fill in nice, i cant wait to pull some baby guppies out and toss them in and select some of the Nice Blue Rillis out of my main to start a more pure Colony.

Here are a few before and after rescapes


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow the "after" photo looks very nice. The driftwood placement creates a very nice balance. Soothing to the eye. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Very nice rescape!

I believe I will try to find some macro algae for my molly tank. Seems like your having freshwater success with that light, I wonder if it will grow saltwater macros just as well.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

The tank has really started to fill in. I had a huge mishap completely my fault. The spray bar was angled up and I wasn't home for a while. Due to evaporation soon as the the spray bar was above water level the 2211 drained the entire tank. I lost all baby guppies but was did appear to lose any shrimp or the bistle nose pleco.

No ferts or co2.. Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice little tank the scape looks good. I find the smaller tanks really difficult to scape so I can appreciate what you've done here. 

Well done it's going to look even better when it fills in.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

*Update*

Quick update the tank has really filled in. The plants have taken hold and are doing great. I do water changes once a week about 60% I know it should be more but I'm busy.


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

*Shrimp loving it*

The shrimp seem to be loving it and doing well. Found the mommas enjoying lunch together. Can't even count the babies in the moss but looks like more are to come.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my that looks amazing. I would love to have this low maintenance tank.


----------

